# a quoi cela sert les sauvegardes ?



## vik75 (16 Octobre 2011)

je ne comprend pas le principe des sauvegardes de l'IPAD ? cela sert à quoi ?
pouvez me donner des exemple concrets ?

merci


----------



## pepeye66 (16 Octobre 2011)

Quel humour !


----------



## Chalkduster (16 Octobre 2011)

Si tu as un bug a ton iPad, tu peux le restaurer a partir de cette sauvegarde sans rien perdre. Ça a encore des tas d'avantages, il faut absolument en faire de temps en temps.


----------



## OliveRoudoudou (16 Octobre 2011)

Quand on vous dit que la majorité des possesseurs d'iphone ou d'ipad ne font jamais de sauvegardes. En voici un exemple!


----------



## Chalkduster (16 Octobre 2011)

OliveRoudoudou a dit:


> Quand on vous dit que la majorité des possesseurs d'iphone ou d'ipad ne font jamais de sauvegardes. En voici un exemple!



Peut être pas la majorité quand même ...


----------



## arbaot (16 Octobre 2011)

non seulement les 2/3


----------



## kouikoui78 (18 Octobre 2011)

Justement, moi, j'ai fait une sauvegarde mais impossible d'en faire bon usage...
Mon iPad ayant collapsé, j'ai été obligé de le restaurer.
Mon backup se trouvait sur mon DD externe et non sur mon Mac. J'ai rapatrié la sauvegarde du DD dans le dossier Mobilesync de mon iPad, effectué la synchro Mac/iPad mais je n'ai pas retrouvé mes données sauvegardées. Pouvez-vous m'aider svp ?
Merci
Yohann


----------

